# Happy 67th Birthday Kareem Abdul-Jabbar!!



## Stickgrappler (Apr 16, 2014)

Happy 67th Birthday Kareem Abdul-Jabbar!!

Can you imagine fighting a 7'2" 225 lbs opponent?!?!?

Posted some vids in his honor!

Happy 67th Birthday Kareem Abdul-Jabbar! ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Takai (Apr 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 17, 2014)

Yesterday was Kareem Abdul-Jabbar&#8217;s 67[SUP]th[/SUP] birthday. I made 5 GIFs in this first set from Game of Death in his honor

Can you imagine fighting a 7'2" 225 lbs opponent?!?!?  Enjoy!


Game of Death GIF Set 1 (Bruce Lee vs Kareem Abdul-Jabbar) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 17, 2014)

Happy 67th Birthday Kareem Abdul-Jabbar


----------

